

Ask HN: Angular, React, or other for a shopping cart on static-site? - staticsite

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m currently building a site that is 95% static, but will need a few small dynamic elements (checkout, product comparison widget, etc) that will hit home-brewed APIs, and wanted to ask the HN community for help finding a small-bore solution.<p>I&#x27;ve used Angular in the past and enjoyed it (and know it works for mini-apps), but would really like this solution to be ES6 compatible. It&#x27;s not a deal breaker of course, but that alone has me reconsidering Angular-as-default.<p>Things I&#x27;m exploring besides Angular: Polymer&#x2F;Web Components, React, Aurelia.<p>if you&#x27;ve been in a similar situation, I&#x27;d love to hear about it!<p>Thanks HN!
======
norman784
IMO if is only component based your site/web app its better Polymer or React,
Angular is mv-ish, when the 2 first you can use as you want, never tried
Polymer but seems cool (its from Google so don't expect something that is easy
to use xD), and with React I don't like it b/c their way that it manages the
DOM, but works like a charm. Aurelia, never heart about it, there are others
out there, if you wanna play I just started using on personal projects
jsblocks, but if you need a stable and mature lib don't try it.

About libs ES6 I don't recommend right now, b/c not all the browsers support
it and will be a nightmare to make it compatible with IE browsers.

Maybe you need to make a component prototype in each of those and see which
fit better to your project and the one you think more comfortable.

~~~
staticsite
I suppose I'm a bit confused about the timetable for ES6 compatibility and the
adoption of web standards in general, bc I thought ES6 was going to be the
default from July 15th, 2015 on. I realize now that's a hopelessly naive
position, but I'm just wondering if there's any way I can start using it in a
serious production app, bc I want to use the proper standards starting now.

What was your learning curve for React? Like most developers, JSX seems new
and terrifying to me.

Thanks for your comment!

~~~
norman784
I tried React a year ago and was only using js, but jsx its a mix of js and
html only, it feels almost normal to me, in my case was not so difficult to
accomplish my goal with React, maybe it will take a few days but thats all,
and there is a tons of documentation, tutorials, etc now that will be much
easier to learn it.

Going to the latest features of javascript on the browser its hard, because it
depends on each browser to implement those features, with Chrome, Firefox and
Safari isn't an issue b/c the silent update on the first two and the annoying
badge of updates for safari on the mac, the issue always was IE, b/c it
doesn't update silently, don't know really the adoption of the browsers and
which is the minimum IE that need to support your web app right now.

